
Covid-19 Shows Why Now Is the Time to Ban Wildlife Trade - bananaboat55
https://wildthingsinitiative.com/now-is-the-time-to-ban-wildlife-trade/
======
pmdulaney
Why is it being left to some obscure wildlife organization to be raising this
issue? Every nation that does trade with China should be insisting that the
wet markets cease operation immediately!

But most likely, 3 or 4 years from now, when the next pandemic hits, and
another few hundred thousand people have been killed, there will be scattered
articles online meekly suggesting: Maybe those wet markets should be shut
down...

